# Petit bug sur iPad mini



## macosZ (28 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous.

Comme j'ai été très sage petit papa Noël m'a déposé un iPad mini au pied du sapin.

J'en suis très content, il remplace à merveille mon iPad 1.

En revanche j'ai une petit bug d'affichage pas très gênant sur l'affichage du niveau de batterie. À pleine charge sur secteur il affiche bien 100%. Quand je le débranche ça descend immédiatement à 95%. Un reboot de l'iPad et il revient à 100%. 

Les heureux possesseur d'iPad mini ont ils le même bug ?


----------



## arbaot (3 Janvier 2013)

http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/ipad.html:


> Pour obtenir un compte-rendu exact de l'état de charge de la batterie, veillez à effectuer au moins un cycle de charge complet par mois (en chargeant la batterie à 100 %, puis en la laissant se vider intégralement).


----------

